# Was hat es mit den CPU-Phasen in sich ?



## Zex_EndBoss (7. Dezember 2014)

Moin,
was sind genau diese CPU-Phasen ?
MSI X99S Gaming 9 ACK (7882-004R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zb hier sind es 8 Phasen, in einem µATX Board hab ich 16 Phasen gesehen O.o


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du des englischen Mächtig bist dann sollte dieser Artikel alles erklären.
Everything You Need to Know About The Motherboard Voltage Regulator Circuit | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich kenne es vom übertakten her. 8+2 Phasen sind besser als 4+2 z.B.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (7. Dezember 2014)

Also kurz gesagt es reguliert die Stromversorgung für die CPU, mehr besser ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

Mehr muss nicht besser sein. Es kommt immer darauf an welche Qualität sie haben.
Die eigentliche Frage ist ja wie viele brauchst du überhaupt?
Die meisten Boards bietet 8 Phasen. Das solltet meiner Meinung problemlos reichen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Dezember 2014)

Diesbezüglich hat Ilubabe einen sehr guten Guide verfasst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...uide-einfuehrung-die-spannungsversorgung.html


----------

